# What's the meaning behind your puppy's/dog's name?



## Sarah Rose (May 21, 2011)

Why did you name your puppy ______? I'd like to see how many people have meaning tied to the name they've given, and how many people just picked a name for the heck of it. 
Here is how mine breaks down.....

1. Kiba - I fell in love with a character on a show named "Wolf's Rain" named Kiba. I had always wanted to name my future dog this, and when I brought her home I wouldn't take my husband's "no" as an answer. The name fits her well, I can't picture her with any other name.

2. Scout - My husband's doing. Very common name it seems. He wanted it, but there is no real meaning attached. It suits our dog though.

3. Ninja - She is a black GSD puppy, and I wouldn't say the name has deep meaning. When people ask though (and this is partly why we named her this), I say she already has the outfit for that name to fit (being a black outfit like the stereotypical ninja you see). I love this name for her, and I'm glad we thought hard about it and chose it for her.

How about you and yours?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

Earlheim Helmar vomVollkommen aka Loki.
Earlheim i made up (so i think). a
friend gave me Helmar. vomVollkommen is the
kennel. i was walking into a friend of mines
house and when he opened the door i said
i need a name for my pup. he stood
there for a second and said Loki.


----------



## kimi (Jul 29, 2010)

Codi-Just seemed like a good fit for her. We all liked it..

Jackson-We named him Jackson because our autistic daughter loves Johnny Cash and June Carters song "Jackson" and our family lives right outside Jackson Tennessee. Perfect fit. Although we didn't know how popular of a name for a dog that is until now...lol


----------



## LukasGSD (May 18, 2011)

Well, I try to put a lot of thought into each of my dogs names as well. xD

One day, weeks before I knew I was getting Lukas, I woke up one morning and said, "His name is Lukas." I'm not really sure if it was something to do with his father being named Vador, but it really does suit him as he brings sooo much light into my life. 


Jaxon was a bit harder, because I really couldn't think of anything and I tried before I even got him. Since it didn't really have any other meaning. It suits him, although everyone spells it Jackson and that bugs me. Lol.


----------



## Alyalanna (May 28, 2011)

After a week or two of being a no name I finally stumbled across the word bruxinha in an Orson Scott Card book that I was reading. A character was being called this and it was explained that it meant 'little witch' in Portuguese. I felt like it was the perfect name for my lab puppy that was eating everything she could get her mouth around. At 10 it doesn't fit her anymore though.


----------



## jdh520 (Jun 4, 2011)

Chamuel "Cam" he is white and Chamuel is an Archangel.


----------



## rjThor (Mar 27, 2011)

My son who had just turned 12, named our puppy Thor, the GOD of thunder, back when I was growing up I used to read the comics, and had raised my son with as much knowledge about ALL SUPERHEROES, not just the popular ones. I was really surprised that the name stuck with my son, so when I asked him what he was gonna name his puppy, he said Thor, the GOD of Thunder, one day he's gonna drop the hammer on someone...I laughed, but told him that would be something we would have to talk about.


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

Frank is named after an old CW Macalls song called "Classified"
My husband's name is Bob and he likes to work on cars, if you ever hear the song it all just fits right in, in a funny kind of way.


----------



## King&Skylar (Jun 3, 2010)

I saw a dog in the rescue named skylar and loved the name, it also means scholar which is good hahaha. Belle (her reg'd name) is after the disney princess 


Kayden means companion- i was looking up names that meant friend/companion and found caden, but i didn't like it spelled that way so i made up my own. Courage is his reg'd name, which is pretty self explanatory- except its courage tied into my health issues rather than a courageous german shepherd.


----------



## gnosis (Jun 6, 2011)

I named my gsd George, after George St. Pierre the mma fighter. People get a chuckle when they ask what his name is and I say George lol. It makes them smile which will make the dog react warmly. Excited to see what I name my next dog 

On a side note, our big boss at work is named George so everyone thought I was brown nosing at first. Funny that I never even put 2 and 2 together until someone mentioned it at work. lol


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

Samson is named after the Dave Chapelle character Samson Simpson in Half Baked :wild:


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Gnash has 2 reasons for his name,

1. He is a "G" litter boy so name had to start with a G
2. When I was testing the litter for pup selection, he bit the rag the hardest and did not let go so "Gnash" fit him perfectly


----------



## rjThor (Mar 27, 2011)

MicheleMarie said:


> Samson is named after the Dave Chapelle character Samson Simpson in Half Baked :wild:


 :rofl::rofl::rofl:....That's funny, loved the show.


----------



## CherryCola (Apr 24, 2006)

This is a really interesting thread - it's almost as if some of our pups sorta choose their own names, or at least guide us in the right direction. 

I had a list of possible girl names I liked before I got Cherry.. I really liked Cherry though because everyone who knows me associates me with cherries (I just think they're cute and am into the whole rockabilly scene, so I tend to have 'em on my shoes, my bags, clothes, etc.) If it had a cherry on it, I got it. Lol. Two of my favourite songs also included the word Cherry (Cherry Bomb and Cherry Baby), so I thought it was a cute, girly name with a bit of spunk. 
Anyway, turned out when I chose her that her registered name was 'Tristorm Cola' and that they had already been calling her Cherry Cola. So, I thought it was fate and Cherry she is :wub: She also had a cherry red collar!


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

Max and Sasha I didn't name ,they came to me that way.
Meika was named by my son after the cute girl on the movie Eurotrip.
Macy was named after the store that I love. lol

I love Max's name ...Sir Brutus Maximus Duke of Harley, but we call him Max


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I already had a theme going before I was even looking for a puppy. I had 2 cats named Chaos and Wicked, I wanted a name that went well with those names.

When I decided I wanted a GSD puppy, I knew I wanted a black male and I chose the name Sinister after hearing the song by Boys Like Girls called Hero/Heroine. The lyrics are "I never thought that you could break me apart,
I keep a sinister smile and a hold of my heart."

I love his name and I really do not like the idea of reusing a name but his name is worthy of repeating. We will see.


----------



## we4elves (May 11, 2010)

Because my 10 year old started to call her Bella the day we got her...Didn't fit the dog, so the only compromise to keep everyone happy was Matty...Used the t's because most others are d's...


----------



## baseballmama (Apr 26, 2011)

We are originally from Chicago (been in FL 11 years) and I miss home terribly so we decided to name her Payton after Walter Payton of the Chicago Bears every time I call her it makes me smile to remember my Chicago ties.....Funny thing is people will say ohh Peyton Manning!!! lol ...ummmm No lol -


----------



## Fiddler (Feb 9, 2011)

When I lost my last shepherd at 12 years old I was so devastated I couldn't stop crying long enought make inquiries to breeders about their pups. I started looking online and found a rescue orginization website that had a 10 week old pure bred 
shepherd. They had tons of application for her but somehow I was chosen to be her new Mom. Several people commented to me that she was sent to me by the Grace of God because I needed her most.
I named her Grace and call her Gracie..........she truly is a blessing


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

My DH named Harley...he has no imagination. I named Annie...I have no imagination either.

Actually Annie's name fits her for some reason. (just dumb luck) Harley isn't a Harley....he's more of a BMW but I don't tell my DH that.


----------



## HEINOLFGSD (May 9, 2011)

1. Mossey - Named after the character "Mossie Sheehan" in the movie "Falling For A Dancer". The name just stuck with me and when I got her in 2001 I decided to call her that, but spell it differently.

2. Heinrich - My soon to be 5 year old GSD. I wanted to name him a good strong German name and my friend suggested the name Heinrich. I liked it, so Heinrich it was!

3. Blaise - My soon to be 3 year old GSD. It was her breeders "B" litter and I had to think of "B" name. The name Blaze came into my head randomly, but I wanted to spell it differently. So, I spelled it Blaise. Turns out the breeder was already calling her Blaze because she was the red girl in the litter. So, it was meant to be!

4. Jerry Lee - My one year old GSD. Named after the dog Jerry Lee in the movie K9

5. Sadie - My one year old GSD. I got her last year and the lady who imported her (Melinda Clark of vom Gildaf) was calling her Lulu. But, since I already had a Granny Lou (sometimes called her Loulou) I had to change her name. I had thought of calling her Gitana (her registered name..Gitana vom Stepenitztal) but decided against it. So, I went through dog names online and Sadie just stuck out to me. So, Sadie it was!

6. Emila - Will be 9 weeks old on June 14th. She is the daughter of Heinrich and Blaise. I named her Emila because of her Sire's registered name is Heinrich Konrad _Emil _von Bayern. Emila's registered name is Ablaise vom Heinrolf. "A" because she is from my "A" litter and "Blaise" in honor of her mother (get it..Ablaise..Ablaze.. hehe) and vom Heinolf is my kennel name.


----------



## jturcotte (Oct 6, 2010)

Topolobampo: the name of our absolutely favorite restaurant, run by the amazing Chef Rick Bayless, best Mexican food in the world!!! We go there every year for our anniversary (takes us a whole year to save up for the dinner but soooo worth it!)

http://http://www.rickbayless.com/restaurants/topolobampo.html


----------



## 1rockyracoon1 (May 27, 2010)

Zor: it is Turkish for Difficult


----------



## DWP (Mar 31, 2011)

*friend*

Pyzon - My wife got and named her while I was deployed. It is Italian for friend, so I thought I would stick with that theme. Our younger GSD female is named Kana, which is Choctaw meaning friend. I am an Okie Choctaw, so why not.


----------



## KDH (May 19, 2011)

For several years, my hubby and I have named our pets after buildings on the Hiram College campus. That's where Hayden came from (actually, it's Hayden Auditorium, but we left off the "Auditorium" part). 

We're running out of naming options now until Hiram puts up some more buildings, lol.


----------



## ladybugmomma (Mar 20, 2011)

Well we named Dax after the actor Dax Sheperd. But I'm not loving it  I hate calling it out.
We're thinking, Leo ( Leonardas) the king of the Spartans,
Spartan,
Finn, after Fin the canucks mascot, Huckleberry fin, and the Irish great warrior.

We have a dachxchihuahua named Nauni, after Lilo and Stitch.
We had Cali the pug, after California. We go to disneyland every 2 years and is very special to us.


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

We named Einstein after a dog - not the actual person. But nobody seems to have grown up a Back to the Future fan 

In the movie, Doc Brown's dog's name is Einstein. In 14 months, only one person has asked us if he's named after Back to the Future lol


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Hondo: the club where my husband and I met over 30 years ago
Von Dopplet L Bauernhof : was my attempt at from or of 'Double L Ranch'.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

Ronja, my Belgian Malinois, is named after a character in the children's book "Ronia the Robber's Daughter" by Astrid Lindgren. I stuck with the original Swedish. Her registered (ILP/PAL) name is Ronja Roevardotter.


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Well we really couldn't decide on a name for our pup... We had lots written down... Then my partner came out with Nero.... This is like 8yrs ago and we hadn't really heard anyone calling their pets Nero. So we thought it was different untill we went to the vets one day and stated our Nero's name and they said which one we was pretty gutted...!

Every other person seems to be calling their dog nero now, it has got very common...

Nero the roman emperor....!


----------



## frenchie27 (Jan 12, 2008)

I name our 3 1/2 yr old black GSD Charlie Black Carbia. I just liked "Charlie".....nothing to do with Sheen, trust me...my Charlie is a bundle of joy and love, not crazy. Fits him well, and we sometimes call him also "Charlito" or Charles....or "negrito" which is Spanish is like "blackie". He fills our lives with so much Joy.....


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Nikon was a "B" litter and I named him after Bono from U2 because Nikon is very "vocal". Pan was a "P" litter and is named after Pantalaimon from the His Dark Material series (not sure that this name exists anywhere else). Coke is a rescue and was originally called Teddy but we hated that. Coke suits him well, kind if a quirky name for a quirky dog! Kenya was called Chopper when I got her but people thought that meant she was mean so I started calling her Kenya and it stuck.


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

Our first dog was a rescue named "Bear". When we got our next dog, we decided to stick with the theme and went with Moose since we didn't like his name, Puck. Since then, we have just picked large animals native to North America. Gator was called Fritz before and Bison is registered Indo. We picked out Grizzly. Not sure what we are going to do when we run out of big animals. Maybe switch themes.


----------



## warpwr (Jan 13, 2011)

"Maybelline" : 



"Good Golly Miss Molly" : 




"Kazar" and "Sheba" came to us prenamed.
"Shadow" was named by my now all grown up kids, from the movie Homeward Bound.
"Essie" was short for Esprit de Corps.


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

Chance's full name is Lisa's Second Chance Bernard Sherman. 2nd chance because I had a previous GSD that had serious health issues, Bernard for my uncle that bought him for me.


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

Cues' given name is Quinn Z Old Farm. I really liked Quinn, but my BF hated it. He could only think of Anthony Quinn, and he didn't feel that was appropriate for a little girl. So we tried to come up with something that would make both of us happy. We tried Q Z for a while, but I hated that. So Q Z became Cues.


----------



## cta (May 24, 2011)

chobahn (coban in turkish) means "shepherd." changed the spelling so ppl would pronounce it correctly. when we tell people his name they always say "ohhhhh like the chobani greek yogurt..." yup...just like that


----------



## Josh's mom (Oct 30, 2010)

Josh is short for Joshua of course, which means "God saves" we're hoping he'll be a working dog and save people Save kids from drugs, save lost old people and kids, save decent people from criminals, ect.


----------



## kgulbranso (Dec 25, 2004)

Dante' means enduring in Latin. I thought that pretty well described a GSD.


----------



## jetscarbie (Feb 29, 2008)

Ohh, everybody has such good names. Unfortunately, I am married to a man who comes up with crazy names.

Sebastian-Over the years we actually shortened it so now everybody calls him Bass. Bass fits.

Sissy- When Bass was growing up we use to say "where's Sissy" when my kids where getting off the bus. When we got a female, it just made sense to call her Sissy.

Walt-was named after the kid in the tv show "LOST" We use to laugh everytime the character's father would yell out..."WALT...where's my boy" Remember my crazy, sometime idiot husband I told y'all about? Well, he even registered the dog with that name.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Mac - I always liked the name.
Bruiser - he was a big bruiser when he was born ... the name stuck (he's normal size today).
Faith and Slider were both named when I got them.


----------



## jressler (Dec 1, 2010)

Scout - named after the character in To Kill A Mockingbird


----------



## billsharp (May 3, 2011)

Liesl (pronounced "LEES-uhl"). It's an old german variant of Elizabeth, and the name of the oldest daughter in The Sound of Music. Seems to fit our smart, spunky 6 month old well.


----------



## asja (Mar 22, 2011)

LaRen616 said:


> I already had a theme going before I was even looking for a puppy. I had 2 cats named Chaos and Wicked, I wanted a name that went well with those names.
> 
> When I decided I wanted a GSD puppy, I knew I wanted a black male and I chose the name Sinister after hearing the song by Boys Like Girls called Hero/Heroine. The lyrics are "I never thought that you could break me apart,
> I keep a sinister smile and a hold of my heart."
> ...


Is Sinister a lefty?


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

asja said:


> Is Sinister a lefty?


----------



## asja (Mar 22, 2011)

LaRen616 said:


>


Sinister means "left" in Latin. As in a lefty. Dexter means right, as in dextrous.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

asja said:


> Sinister means "left" in Latin. As in a lefty. Dextrous means right.


Oh? I never knew that. I guess you could say he is a lefty, my left hand man and I walk him on my left side.  It's an even more perfect name for him now!


Definition of _SINISTER_

1 _archaic_ *:* unfavorable, unlucky 


2 _archaic_ *:* fraudulent 


3*:* singularly evil or productive of evil 


4_a_ *:* of, relating to, or situated to the left or on the left side of something; _especially_ *:* being or relating to the side of a heraldic shield at the left of the person bearing it _b_ *:* of ill omen by reason of being on the left 


5*:* presaging ill fortune or trouble 


6*:* accompanied by or leading to disaster


----------



## DunRingill (Dec 28, 2007)

Ianna (pronounced Yanna) was already registered when I got her, and we liked the name so kept it. People keep trying to change it for me, guess they think it must be a typo! Ivanna is the most common "correction", and some insist on calling her Yanni. 

Mike, well, he's just Mike. He is from a "C" litter but we couldn't come up with a C name we liked. He came with the name Capo, like crime boss. I REALLY didn't want to keep that name. He was nameless for at least a week as we test drove a variety of names...Cannon was in the running for a while. Then one day we were watching a Mets game and Mike Piazza came up to bat....and I said to DH, "Mike, that's a good guy's name, and he is SUCH a guy. Mike's your buddy, Mike's your pal. MIKE!" So he became Mike, aka Mike the Dog, Monster Mike, Hi I'm Mike, and when I really need to get his attention he's MICHAEL!! 

Bunny: She came with that name. Julia insisted that was her name, and had already registered her as Von Sontausen Holy Grail. When I picked her up at the airport, the airline crate had "KILLER RABBIT" written on it in big letters. That made for a few puzzling looks. She's a sweet little Bunny, with Nasty Sharp Pointy Teeth!


----------

